# Fungicide spread rate



## Milawnnut (Jun 10, 2019)

I've been using Scott's Disease Ex (Azoxystrobin .31) to treat for brown spot but I've picked up some Zoxy-PG (Azoxystrobin .31, Propiconazole .75). The bag doesn't have specific spread rate just max per month/year. Should I stick with the same spread rate as the disease ex since it's the same dose of Azoxystrobin or dial it down?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

The label I found on the internet has rates on it. https://www.utaarmortech.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/armortech-zoxy-pg-label.pdf For example, for brown patch 2-2.5lbs/1000k every 14 days, or 3.5-4lbs/1000k every 28 days. zoxy-PG appears to be generic Headway G with the same percentage of ais so you could also probably use that label: https://www.domyown.com/msds/Headway_G_Label.pdf


----------



## Milawnnut (Jun 10, 2019)

@lambert thanks, I still don't see that but that sounds right.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Milawnnut said:


> @lambert thanks, I still don't see that but that sounds right.


Is your label different than the one I linked above?


----------

